# Bear River Catfishing



## deadduck (Jul 21, 2009)

Went to the bear river over the weekend, and my buddy pulled in this nice cat!


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

Wow that's a hog!!! Thanks for posting it. Any idea how much it weighted?


----------



## deadduck (Jul 21, 2009)

Went back out on the bear river yesterday evening and only caught a handful of small catfish.... It sure is hit or miss


----------

